#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Windows 10 Updates

## harrybarracuda

Since the new Feature update is due at the end of this month, and since there are clueless cretins giving wantonly stupid advice to people, I thought I'd create a thread dedicated to Windows 10 and the update process.

I'll post news of what updates are coming out, known problems and fixes and so on.

To kick off, here's a piece on the forthcoming Spring Creators Update:




> *Microsoft Windows 10 April 2018 Update aims to shield us from notifications*The new Windows 10 April 2018 Update, available for free April 30, will include several new features. But the most valuable may be the least obvious.
> 
> 
> Notifications are both one of the most revolutionary inventions of the mobile age, and one of the most hated features on our devices.
> 
> 
> The little nudges typically appear as a number sitting atop an app's icon or a text alert telling you about anything from President Donald Trump's latest tweet to a friend's beautiful vacation photo posted to Instagram. And they're everywhere. Which is why they need to be tamed.
> 
> Microsoft thinks it has a solution.
> ...

----------


## harrybarracuda

And some more explanation of the Update process:


https://www.zdnet.com/article/faq-ho...ws-10-updates/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows 10's next major feature update finally has an official name and a firm release date.


Microsoft was reportedly poised to begin distributing the update on April 10, until it discovered a "blocking bug," an issue severe enough that it halted the system software's release. Prior to this, observant users spotted references to "Spring Creators Update" in test builds of the operating system, suggesting that Microsoft had settled on that branding.

On April 27, a more official picture has emerged on exactly when the update will arrive and what it will be called.


Users will be able to begin downloading the update on Monday, April 30, stated Yusuf Mehdi, corporate vice president of the Windows and Devices Group at Microsoft. The executive also revealed that his company is off the "creators" kick.

"Since its initial launch, we delivered two updates with features designed to enable the creator in each of us. With our latest major release—the Windows 10 April 2018 Update—we want to give you back some of your greatest currency, your time," Mehdi said. "Our hope is that you'll have more time to do what matters most to you—create, play, work or simply do what you love."

Reflecting that sentiment, Windows 10 April 2018 Update includes some new features intended to help users make the most of the hours they spend toiling away on the Windows desktop.

The new Timeline view allows users to reach back in time to find content or resume work they initiated in the past 30 days. Timeline also works with the Microsoft Edge and Office 365 mobile apps for iOS or Android, allowing on-the-go users to pick up where they left off when they return to their PCs.

Focus Assist, formerly Quiet Hours, can be set to automatically mute social media notifications and other distractions during hours that are better spent focused on a project or meeting deadlines. In addition, the mode is automatically triggered when Windows' screen-mirroring function is active to avoid interruptions during meetings and presentations. Users can configure the mode to make exceptions for bosses and other selected contacts.

Windows 10 April 2018 Update will also have an impact on businesses that use Microsoft 365 to manage their Windows environments.

Replacing Secure Productive Enterprise, Microsoft 365 bundles Windows 10, Office 365 and Enterprise Mobility + Security. And the arrival of the latest Windows 10 update will have ripple effects across the product suite.

For example, Windows 10 April 2018 Update will make it possible for administrators to monitor the effectiveness of the new Delivery Optimization enhancements in the operating system using the Windows Analytics dashboard. Delivery Optimization helps businesses reduce the network bandwidth consumed during the software update process by downloading updates with one device and distributing them over a local network.
Another new feature is the Windows S mode in Windows 10 Enterprise that enables enterprises to deploy secure configurations of the operating system for first line workers or kiosks. Windows Autopilot, a set of rapid deployment and self-service configuration tools, will now display an enrollment status page on the Windows 10 April 2018 Update, indicating whether the proper policies, apps and settings were provisioned before new devices are issued to employees.

Microsoft Prepares to Release Latest Windows 10 Update on April 30

----------


## david44

Thanks

So as a non business user should we just leave it to do its own thing?

If the billions of computers worldwide are all updating will Mayday be a slow day?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Thanks
> 
> So as a non business user should we just leave it to do its own thing?
> 
> If the billions of computers worldwide are all updating will Mayday be a slow day?


Microsoft use Akamai to distribute it across the world, and they also throttle it so that not everyone gets it at once.

Plus, if you have more than one PC, there is an option to get updates from PCs on your local network, so that it only downloads once.

The enterprise stuff won't affect the home user, but the new features are mostly for everyone.

I particularly like the Timeline function.

----------


## david44

> Microsoft use Akamai to distribute it across the world, and they also throttle it so that not everyone gets it at once.
> 
> Plus, if you have more than one PC, there is an option to get updates from PCs on your local network, so that it only downloads once.
> 
> The enterprise stuff won't affect the home user, but the new features are mostly for everyone.
> 
> I particularly like the Timeline function.


where is that please

----------


## harrybarracuda

> where is that please


It's in the update coming at the end of the month....


https://www.howtogeek.com/348122/wha...w-do-i-use-it/

----------


## david44

Aha ta

----------


## harrybarracuda

Build 1803 has arrived on my computer. I've set it to kick off at 5am. Will be done before I wake up.

----------


## david44

Yep I 've got it too , it's downloaded , how long to install tho, is it best to be on or offline when installing?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Yep I 've got it too , it's downloaded , how long to install tho, is it best to be on or offline when installing?


Full builds normally take a couple of reboots and don't need a connection. Will take 30-60 minutes depending on your PC I reckon. Then when you log back in it takes a few minutes to finish off.

Supposedly they've sped up the process in this build, so I can't say for sure.

----------


## david44

ok very helpful,will do it overnight

----------


## david44

Only took 21 mins to install

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Only took 21 mins to install


Well that's an improvement.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Original release date: May 02, 2018
Microsoft has released a security update to address a vulnerability in the Windows Host Compute Service Shim (hcsshim) library. A remote attacker could exploit this vulnerability to take control of an affected system.
NCCIC encourages users and administrators to review the Microsoft Security Advisory and apply the necessary update.

----------


## harrybarracuda

They aren't hanging around because the Insider Preview is already chucking out a new release.

But if it's down to 20 minutes I'll do it in the morning.

----------


## Simon43

As requested:

_It seems like my laptop has finally stopped downloading Windows Updates every single fcuking day._

_But now my wi-fi has also disappeared. (Meaning that any reference to wi-fi in any Windows setting has disappeared, with the exception of the wi-fi adapter, which I'm told is working perfectly._

_I've uninstalled/re-installed the wi-fi driver, but still no wi-fi icon or options._

_Dr Google tells me that this often occurs after a Windows 10 update, and the cure is to uninstall the latest update. Trouble is, I can't do that! All the Windows updates in my Review Updates screen do not highlight the uninstall option when selected._

_I'm reasonably computer-competent, but this lack of wi-fi problem has got me stumped!_

----------


## harrybarracuda

> As requested:
> 
> _It seems like my laptop has finally stopped downloading Windows Updates every single fcuking day._
> 
> _But now my wi-fi has also disappeared. (Meaning that any reference to wi-fi in any Windows setting has disappeared, with the exception of the wi-fi adapter, which I'm told is working perfectly._
> 
> _I've uninstalled/re-installed the wi-fi driver, but still no wi-fi icon or options._
> 
> _Dr Google tells me that this often occurs after a Windows 10 update, and the cure is to uninstall the latest update. Trouble is, I can't do that! All the Windows updates in my Review Updates screen do not highlight the uninstall option when selected._
> ...


First, do you have a Network Icon in the taskbar?

If so, right click on it and select "Open Network & Internet Settings", then "Change Network Adapters".

Do you see your Wifi adapter there, and is it enabled?

----------


## kmart

The Win10 OS is a complete pain in the arse, full stop. Wish I'd bought a Mac.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The Win10 OS is a complete pain in the arse, full stop. Wish I'd bought a Mac.


I wish you had as well, because then I wouldn't have to read inane, irrelevant comments like this.

----------


## kmart

^Updating seems to be a fulltime job. Glad you've got fuckall else to do.

----------


## Farangrakthai

bought an hp laptop a few years ago from a bkk department store with a requested pirated version of windows 8 installed (a few hundred baht under the table) and windows updates turned off.

have never had a problem.

----------


## uncle junior

> The Win10 OS is a complete pain in the arse, full stop. Wish I'd bought a Mac.


You can roll it back to your old OS, or do a new install of Win7. 

No reason to suffer

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^Updating seems to be a fulltime job. Glad you've got fuckall else to do.


I have 6 PCs with Windows 10 * and I've never had to lift a finger. I just occasionally login and it says "Hi, I've installed updates...".

I could take a wild guess why you have problems, but to be honest, with your moaning, I don't give much of a fuck.

* And that's the Insider Preview which ships a new build at least once a month.

----------


## Simon43

I usually have a wi-fi icon in the task bar, but now it shows an ethernet network icon.  If I open my network and sharing center, it only shows the USB tethering to my mobile phone network connection that I'm now using.

If I click on Change adapter settings, then I see all NAs ==> Bluetooth, ,my USB tether, the 2 ethernet LANs on this laptop and my wi-fi.  The LANS are shown as unplugged, the Bluetooth as not connected (cos it's switched off), and my wi-fi is not connected.

If I right-click on my wifi adapter icon, it is shown as enabled.  If I click on connect/disconnect then I get returned to my network status settings page.

If I click on properties of the wifi adapter, the status is shown as working correctly.  (I already uninstalled and reinstalled the adapter and software with no change in it's status).

So I'm stumped! My wi-fi worked fine before the last Win 10 update (the update titled 'Destroy my fcuking laptop' update)

----------


## lom

> If I right-click on my wifi adapter icon, it is shown as enabled.


You can now start the Network troubleshooter which never has found a problem for me.   :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> If I right-click on my wifi adapter icon, it is shown as enabled.


You shouldn't have to right click on it. Should either say "Disabled", "Network Cable Unplugged", the network name for example.

Just type "Network Reset" into the search box and run it.

It will need a reboot but my guess is it will sort it out.

----------


## taxexile

> Just type "Network Reset" into the search box and run it.


are you mad?


just parse the bluetooth THX protocol, that should shut down the SDD matrix, then copy the neural DDR panel, that will then be injected into  the PPPoE processor and bobs your uncle. success.

a five year old could do it.

----------


## Simon43

I already reset the network adapter, also reset everything from the command line.

No joy - still the same problem

Next suggestion?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I already reset the network adapter, also reset everything from the command line.
> 
> No joy - still the same problem
> 
> Next suggestion?


Did you do a "Network Reset"?

https://www.howtogeek.com/265870/how-to-reset-your-entire-network-in-windows-10-and-start-from-scratch/

----------


## Simon43

Yes, I did a network reset in the manner described.  The situation was not chnanged.

I ran a diagnosis on my wi-fi adapter:

Details about network adapter diagnosis: 

Network adapter Wi-Fi driver information:

   Description . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165
   Manufacturer  . . . . . . . . . : Intel Corporation
   Provider  . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel
   Version   . . . . . . . . . . . : 17.15.0.5
   Inf File Name . . . . . . . . . : C:\WINDOWS\INF\netwbw02.inf
   Inf File Date . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, March 18, 2017  8:56:20 PM
   Section Name  . . . . . . . . . : Install_MPCIEX_GENM2_3165_AC_HMC_WINB_64_AC
   Hardware ID . . . . . . . . . . : pci\ven_8086&dev_3165&subsys_40108086
   Instance Status Flags . . . . . : 0x180200a
   Device Manager Status Code  . . : 0
   IfType  . . . . . . . . . . . . : 71
   Physical Media Type . . . . . . : 9





Diagnostics Information (Wireless Connectivity)

Details about wireless connectivity diagnosis: 

For complete information about this session see the wireless connectivity information event.

Helper Class: Auto Configuration
 Initialize status: Success

Information for connection being diagnosed

Result of diagnosis: No problem found


LoL, no problem found, but still no wi-fi...

----------


## harrybarracuda

go back to Adapters and disable everything but the Wifi.

See if the network icon in the taskbar changes.

Then open a command prompt and type

ipconfig /all

and post the results.

----------


## PlanK

> bought an hp laptop a few years ago from a bkk department store with a requested pirated version of windows 8 installed (a few hundred baht under the table) and windows updates turned off.
> 
> have never had a problem.


So you got a pirated version of the most hated version of Windows ever made and you don't update it?


Sounds like you're a bit of a masochist so you won't complain when your bank/crypto accounts get cleared.   ::chitown::

----------


## Simon43

Screen grab after ipconfig /all

----------


## harrybarracuda

What network icon have you got displayed in the taskbar?

----------


## Simon43

> What network icon have you got displayed in the taskbar?


You can see it in the screen grab - it refers to the USB tether that I was using to get internet access - the USB cable is still plugged into the laptop...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> You can see it in the screen grab - it refers to the USB tether that I was using to get internet access - the USB cable is still plugged into the laptop...


Well unplug all that shit, I'm trying to see what happens when Wifi is the only game in town. FFS.

 :Smile:

----------


## Simon43

> Well unplug all that shit, I'm trying to see what happens when Wifi is the only game in town. FFS.


Nothing changes! The ethernet icon has a red cross and when I mouse over it, the text is 'not connected - No connections are available'

Basically, my wifi adapter is enabled, working but not connected, and when I try to connect it by right-clicking on connect/disconnect in the network connections window, it simple goes to the overall Windows Settings window.

Any other suggestions?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Nothing changes! The ethernet icon has a red cross and when I mouse over it, the text is 'not connected - No connections are available'
> 
> Basically, my wifi adapter is enabled, working but not connected, and when I try to connect it by right-clicking on connect/disconnect in the network connections window, it simple goes to the overall Windows Settings window.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Well the next thing I'd try is uninstalling and removing the Wifi driver and reinstalling the latest one.

Is this a bits and bolts PC or a brand name with a model number?

----------


## SKkin

> Any other suggestions?


Do you have a wi-fi gateway/modem from your ISP?

Try resetting that by unplugging from power source for about a minute then plug it back in...also hit the reset button on it if it has one.

That's has worked for me in the past when I've had wi-fi connection problems. 

That said, I have no experience with wi-fi adapters. My PC is hooked up with ethernet cable and all wi-fi devices in my household have it built in...no adapters.

My ISP's Gateway/Modem looks like this:

----------


## Simon43

> Well the next thing I'd try is uninstalling and removing the Wifi driver and reinstalling the latest one.
> Is this a bits and bolts PC or a brand name with a model number?


Harry, I'm losing confidence in you.. stop telling me to do the most basic of IT things.  Of course I have already uninstalled the existing wifi driver and installed the latest driver (I already had the latest version).

This is an Acer laptop where the wi-fi worked 100% OK prior to the latest Windows update.  Now the wifi no longer works and there is no means to roll back/uninstall that latest update.

Quit grasping at straws - I thought you were the Windows 10 guru?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Harry, I'm losing confidence in you.. stop telling me to do the most basic of IT things.  Of course I have already uninstalled the existing wifi driver and installed the latest driver (I already had the latest version).
> 
> This is an Acer laptop where the wi-fi worked 100% OK prior to the latest Windows update.  Now the wifi no longer works and there is no means to roll back/uninstall that latest update.
> 
> Quit grasping at straws - I thought you were the Windows 10 guru?


Unfortunately I am used to dealing with people that miss out on crucial details so if you want my help you'll have to answer my questions clearly.

When you uninstalled the driver, did you REMOVE it as well.

Windows will leave the existing (possibly malfunctioning) driver on the disk if you only uninstall, and simply use it again when you reinstall.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Also, did this ever have Windows 7 on it?

If a clean install of the Win 10 driver doesn't work, you can try installing the Win 7 one.

If that works, you can try a Windows update.

Give me the ASUS model number anyway so I can see if there is any fixed driver after the Spring Creators Update.

----------


## harrybarracuda

By the way, did you have a third party VPN installed when you did the upgrade?

Fucking hell, look at all those slappers in Kiev!


Sorry, I got distracted.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Do you know how to backup the registry, and do you know how to start a Command Prompt with Admin permissions?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Ooooh the saucy little minxes.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Check the services are running....

https://appuals.com/wifi-wont-connec...eators-update/

----------


## harrybarracuda

Lots to try here...

I'm off to watch the footy.

https://www.drivethelife.com/windows...rs-update.html

----------


## harrybarracuda

Grab a coffee.

https://www.anandtech.com/show/12810...est-big-update

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure you're all patching Windows 10 (apart from the idiots), so you'll be pleased to learn that you're already protected.


https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/e...password-theft

----------


## bsnub

> I'm sure you're all patching Windows 10


It is not a problem unless you are stupid enough to be using Edge.

----------


## SKkin

^^Too bad they can't get it right the first, second and third time...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^^Too bad they can't get it right the first, second and third time...



You can say the same about Chrome, Firefox, MacOS, IOS, etc. etc.

Oh, and HP Printers it seems.

https://www.lifehacker.com.au/2018/0...-your-printer/

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Should you upgrade to Windows 10 October 2018 Update?*Short answer: yes.


I get it. You are happy with the current version of Windows. It works. You know where things are located. You have no immediate need or desire for new features. And you feel that installing updates lies somewhere between inconvenient and laborious.

Microsoft is set to release Windows 10 October 2018 Update soon -- next month if its name is any indication -- and I recommend you install it. Not for the new features necessarily, although some look promising, such as using machine learning to make installing updates less annoying since we are on the topic. No, you should update because it will keep you and your PC more secure.


There are two types of Microsoft updates: feature updates and quality updates:



Feature updates add new features and functionality and are generally released twice a year -- once in the spring and once in the fall. Windows 10 October 2018 Update is a feature update.



Quality updates provide security and reliability fixes and are released monthly -- typically on what is known as Patch Tuesday, the second Tuesday of every month.


With each update, Microsoft patches known security vulnerabilities. If you don't stay current, then you are leaving yourself open to nefarious individuals exploiting flaws in Windows to access your PC and your data. I don't mean to sound alarmist, but hackers target Windows with greater frequency than other platforms for the simple fact that they get more bang for their buck. The number of systems running Windows dwarfs that of MacOS, Linux and Chrome OS combined.

Keeping current with Windows updates is one of the most effective ways in protecting yourself. And if you think installing Windows updates is a pain, it is certainly less painful than getting infected with malware or getting hacked.


Windows 10 automatically downloads and installs updates to keep your PC secure and updated, but you can manually, too. Open Settings, click Update & security. You should be staring at the Windows Update page (if not, click Windows Update from the left panel). If an update is  not already waiting to be installed, click the Check for updates button to check for yourself.

A good argument can be made for delaying an update for a few days or weeks to make sure Microsoft is able to iron out all the kinks. Learn how to delay installation of Windows 10 October 2018 Update.

Windows 10 October 2018 Update will introduce a number of new features. They include:



The Your Phone app for cross-Windows 10/Android communications.
Updates for Windows Mixed Reality, including support for more AR-like experiences and the ability to use a headset without a monitor.
Updates to Edge for managing autoplay audio and Windows Hello-basedwebsite logins.
The rollout of the SwiftKey keyboard for touch, laying the groundwork for dual-screen tablets.
Separation of font scaling settings from the rest of the interface's scaling, a useful tool for high-resolution displays that can make text both incredible crisp and insanely tiny.
A new and improved screenshot tool.
Game Bar enhancements including improved audio recording and system performance monitoring.
A notification telling you if an application is still using an external GPU when you try to detach it.

Like what you see and can't wait for the official release? You can install Windows 10 October 2018 Update right now.

https://www.cnet.com/how-to/should-y...r-2018-update/

----------


## david44

Thanks for the heads up

----------


## SKkin

> No, you should update because Micro$oft needs to upgrade the PRISM back door.


FTFY.  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> FTFY.


Chortle.

----------


## Dillinger

^ Arry, how do I reset a forgotten windows 10 login password without formatting and losing programs?

Ta

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ Arry, how do I reset a forgotten windows 10 login password without formatting and losing programs?
> 
> Ta


https://www.howtogeek.com/222262/how...in-windows-10/

----------


## Dillinger

^ thank you  :tumbs:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Dickheads.




> Microsoft is getting ready to warn Windows 10 users not to install Chrome or Firefox. 
> 
> The software giant is in the final stages of testing its Windows 10 October 2018 Update, and testers have spotted a new change that appears when you try to install a rival web browser. “You already have Microsoft Edge – the safer, faster browser for Windows 10” says a prompt that appears when you run the Chrome or Firefox installers on the latest Windows 10 October 2018 Update.
> 
> While the prompts can be turned off, they’re yet another example of Microsoft infesting Windows 10 with annoying ads and pop-ups. Some similar prompts already appear and attempt to push Chrome or Firefox users to use Edge, but this latest one steps up Microsoft’s war against Chrome even further. It’s not clear why Microsoft thinks it’s a good idea to include these irritating prompts, as all they’re likely to do is anger Windows 10 users rather than convince them to switch to Edge.


Having said that, I'm on build 17755.1 and it doesn't do it, but I have them both installed already.

----------


## PlanK

When I'm sharing my personal details online I think sharing is caring.

Separate browsers with script blockers, ublock and facebook fuckers.  I use edge when I want to check flight prices haven't been tinkered with through repeat visits to websites.

----------


## uncle junior

> “You already have Microsoft Edge – the safer, faster browser for Windows 10”


except it isn't.

----------


## Dragonfly94

still updating the bloated win 10 crap, use linux, anything is better than win 10 Nothing was wrong with win 7, they just lie about later versions being faster and more secure

----------


## harrybarracuda

> still updating the bloated win 10 crap, use linux, anything is better than win 10 Nothing was wrong with win 7, they just lie about later versions being faster and more secure


Chortle.

----------


## david44

So experts what is the realistic alternative?

Linux?

Can you run Apple's OS now on PC, I know I could run Windows on my old Macbook tho I'm not convinced security any better?

Or stick to Microsoft

----------


## uncle junior

> Linux?


Linux or Ubuntu booted alongside Win 7. Sometimes you need Windows.

----------


## david44

> Sometimes you need Windows.


Why , are some services like Skype, Adblocker outlook only compatible  with MS?

----------


## Dillinger

I woke up today and remembered my Password :Smile:

----------


## uncle junior

> Why , are some services like Skype, Adblocker outlook only compatible  with MS?


Adblicker and Skype both work.

 Mostly for MS Word.  You get Office Libre with Linux it's a good knock off but falls short of Word.....imo. 

Also some downloads aren't Linux compatible so it's good to have the Windows option.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Boys, Linux is a nice toy to play with but it will never have the choice of apps or hardware compatibility that Windows does.

Now run along and start your own Linux thread, this is for those that have Windows 10 and are sticking with it.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Another preview build arrived today, 17758, they are rattling them out at a rate of knots prior to the new release.

And 18237 in the Fast ring.

Both of them are mainly fixes and tweaks.

----------


## SKkin



----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems Microsoft released, then pulled the October update, because a few people noticed that User profiles were getting deleted because of age.

Has never happened to me with the Insider Preview, so someone must have forgotten to turn something off before they built the final version.

Those of you excitingly hanging on with baited breath for the new release will have to wait a bit longer.

 :Smile:

----------


## david44

Massbaited breath , TD default?

----------


## crackerjack101

I'm sorry if this is a bit off topic but can anyone tell me how to reactivate Widows 7 without the key?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Of course I meant Bated. A silly typo.

Or perhaps I meant badger.

----------


## david44

> I'm sorry if this is a bit off topic but can anyone tell me how to reactivate Widows 7 without the key?


I trust you don't mean Widows, I'm no expert but had it done here 2 years back.

The PC shop opp Greenwing and a bit to the left will put there disc on a laptop  for a few baht, the sales girls are cluelss but the geek in the backroom will do it overnight c100-150 baht
Do specify if you dont want all the Thai games software etc 


or the blokey in Ban Hat Krai half way from the Temple to the traffic lights on N side can sell you a genuine one for real price I think 12900 last time I checked, he advised me not to download hacks as virus risk, I'm sure Harry or a real expert will be along soon enough

----------


## crackerjack101

> I trust you don't mean Widows, I'm no expert but had it done here 2 years back.
> 
> The PC shop opp Greenwing and a bit to the left will put there disc on a laptop  for a few baht, the sales girls are cluelss but the geek in the backroom will do it overnight c100-150 baht
> Do specify if you dont want all the Thai games software etc 
> 
> 
> or the blokey in Ban Hat Krai half way from the Temple to the traffic lights on N side can sell you a genuine one for real price I think 12900 last time I checked, he advised me not to download hacks as virus risk, I'm sure Harry or a real expert will be along soon enough


The shop opposite Greenwing sacked it's 2 best blokes, Tweedledee and Tweedledum, last year, unfortunately. Since then they don't seem able to fix anything. 
The bloke on the left towards the bridge simply says "We'll send it to CR" for which he charges 800 before even looking at it.
I'm a bit out of options at the moment, hence the question.
Thanks anyway.

----------


## Pragmatic

Sorry to highjack the thread but is it recommended that with Windows 10 I've no need to install an antivirus being as it has 'Windows Defender'? Go easy I'm fooking useless regarding computers. A simple 'yes' or 'no' will do.

----------


## david44

That's why I was advised by a knowledgeable American friend, I am know very little so I'm sure someone more expert will be along.I think its counter productive to have more than one malware scanner but I may well be corrected. Apart from this and my music I don't do any fancy stuff on PCs.
Obviously security is a big thing 
Some folks want best graphics for gaming or porn or skype I don't even know where camera is on mine so I'm content since I got a classic tile menu installed and last update took under 20 mins.

If near a Uni I'd ask a person in IT dept

----------


## uncle junior

download Malware Bytes, turn off the Real Time Protection and just run it once a week or so. Leave the Defender for real time protection. Good to run ADWcleaner from time to time too.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sorry to highjack the thread but is it recommended that with Windows 10 I've no need to install an antivirus being as it has 'Windows Defender'? Go easy I'm fooking useless regarding computers. A simple 'yes' or 'no' will do.


TBH yes.

Most antivirus these days are shit, including the paid ones.

Everyone whinges about Windows 10 collecting data, but most of it is from the "approved" antivirus packages. The sneaky c u n t s are getting it all free.

Although they won't admit it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

> I'm sorry if this is a bit off topic but can anyone tell me how to reactivate Widows 7 without the key?


 I've used Windows 7 all the time and I'm accustomed to it. My computer went a bolluxs tuther day and I couldn't find anyone to put 7 back on. I had to have Win 10 installed and I'm finding it okay. :Smile:  Cost me 300 Baht.

----------


## bsnub

> Most antivirus these days are shit, including the paid ones.


Wrong. Most of the well known AV are all better than windows defender. Pragmatic if I was you I would go with bitdefender free. It is consistently ranked amongst the top, uses little system resources and generally leaves you alone unless it catches something. Also you will want the free version of malwarebytes that you should run yourself once a week to look for nasty bugs.

----------


## Pragmatic

Have just been reading about 'Windows Defender'. It seems it switches itself off automatically if another AV is fitted anyway.




> Our pick for best antivirus software, Avira counts, as *do most other major brands including BitDefender, AVG, Kaspersky and more. Once you install those applications, Windows Defender will disable itself. In other words, Microsoft doesn't really care which antivirus program you use, but you have to use something.*


 https://lifehacker.com/disable-defen...oth-1772447028

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Wrong. Most of the well known AV are all better than windows defender. Pragmatic if I was you I would go with bitdefender free. It is consistently ranked amongst the top, uses little system resources and generally leaves you alone unless it catches something. Also you will want the free version of malwarebytes that you should run yourself once a week to look for nasty bugs.


Windows Defender is a lot better than it was. What do you think all that telemetry is that Microsoft collects?

I'm betting loads of it is stuff that the other A/V companies are reporting and fixing.

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Windows Defender is a lot better than it was.


That is true.




> What do you think all that telemetry is that Microsoft collects?



Your guess is as good as mine is. This article explains it pretty well...

https://www.zdnet.com/article/window...metry-secrets/






> I'm betting loads of it is stuff that the other A/V companies are reporting and fixing.


Nothing surprises me anymore.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft is spending $1 Billion+  a year on security now.

----------


## david44

> Microsoft is spending $1 Billion+  a year on security now.


Sacurity
Theirs or ours  ?

Integrity and resale of data is the new bonanza

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Sacurity
> Theirs or ours  ?
> 
> Integrity and resale of data is the new bonanza


Really?

Do you have a link to the torrent?

----------


## david44

Redstone 5 anyone using it succesfully?

----------


## harrybarracuda

You might get more answers if you stop trying to be smug and just call it the latest Windows 10 update.

 :bananaman:

----------


## david44

> You might get more answers if you stop trying to be smug and just call it the latest Windows 10 update.


think smeg is on another channel

Your thread is called windows update, the latest is called redstone 5 is not ?

I think you 're concerned I'm cutting into your lead on Superbru with my special time travel unravel goggles  :cmn: 

Have a great day Harry :bananaman:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Your thread is called windows update, the latest is called redstone 5 is not ?


No it isn't, it's called Windows *10* Update.

And Microsoft call it:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/...get-the-update

Stop being a dick.

----------


## uncle junior

I call it one more reason to switch to Linux ::chitown::

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I call it one more reason to switch to Linux


Of course you do, but then again you're shit at trolling.

 :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Having a problem installing / running the Samsung Kies program on my Windows 10 OS. Seems to be a compatibility issue. Anyone else experienced this?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Having a problem installing / running the Samsung Kies program on my Windows 10 OS. Seems to be a compatibility issue. Anyone else experienced this?


Have you tried Smart Switch?

https://www.samsung.com/us/support/o...p/smart-switch

----------


## kmart

^Cheers, Harry. That works fine.  :tumbs:

----------


## harrybarracuda

I think they've dumped Kies.

----------

